# Very good saw for a variety of uses



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

*Overall, I would most certainly buy the Ridgid again. I have since bought two other Ridgid tools and have been equally happy with them. The prices are good, but most importantly there's a level of quality there that's lacking in other cheap brands.*

Ridgid tools are also aok by me. Thanks for taking the time to post the review.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Good review .I like Ridgid tools.


----------



## PCorl (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks for the review, good information.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

I have had my "12 Ridgid for over 6 years and it has held up well. Being a lefty as well, I do understand your concerns about ease of use. I manage to cut with my left hand using the butt of my hand to release the lock-out switch and then just squeeze. Also, by adding a high quality crosscut blade this miter saw has gained even more appreciation in my shop.


----------

